# Shooting with a lens and clarifier



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

If you are shooting with a no. 3 clarifier and an 8 power lens, would you shoot with both eyes open or just use one eye?


----------



## lawyer1333 (Nov 5, 2014)

First I'd crap at how much my pin shook then Id have to leave both eyes open so i knew where the target was, good luck


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Last year, I was shooting with a #3 clarifier and 10 power lens and had one of my worst indoor years in some time, though not entirely the fault of the 10 power lens. So I switched to a 6 power lens, keeping the #3 clarifier for my old eyes. I simply can't shoot with both eyes open. I've tried and tried, but it just doesn't work. Most of the great shooters seem to keep both eyes open, so that is probably what's recommended. If you can, keep both eyes open. If you can't, don't let it worry you.
Allen


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

I am using a 6 power lens & yellow #1 clarifier & have always shot with both eyes open. When you close 1 eye you will loose the amount of time that your aiming eye will focus
with out the target begin to blur on you. Even if you are opposite eye dominate you should still shoot with both eyes open, might need to use a sight blinder, hat blinder, or
piece of tape on dominate eye lens & that way it won't take over your other eye.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Thanks. I was wondering how looking through a powerful scope might affect what is seen in the eye not looking through the scope.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Your not using both eyes through the scope so it doesn't effect your other eye at all.


----------

